

Michio Kaku: What We've Learned From The Gulf Spill - jakarta
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703720504575377061515304900.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTTopOpinion

======
checker659
Click on the first link:
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=What+Weve+Learned+from+the+Gulf+Spill)

~~~
hga
Here's an trick that reduces the noise in the results (the first time I tried
your link the results were _very_ noisy, second and subsequent times not bad
at all): pick a section of text that doesn't include quotes, ideally bridging
two sentences, e.g. "in U.S. history. In Act II, we" and then add
site:wsj.com, ideally trim browser specific stuff and you get something like
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22in+U.S.+history.+In+Act+II...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22in+U.S.+history.+In+Act+II%2C+we%22+site%3Awsj.com)

------
ilkhd2
that we need a subscription to Wall Street Journal?

~~~
ohashi
And it wasn't even clear to me that was the problem, I just looked around like
an idiot for a while wondering where the rest was.

